# 4x8 Layout Designs



## Evan (Sep 1, 2010)

I've been looking about for the 4x8 Layout Plans, so far I found a bunch from here that are interesting. Which one would you pick?

http://www.trainweb.org/seaboard/layouts.htm

I am looking at Layout #16E because it has all the industries. 

http://www.trainweb.org/seaboard/MODELS/track16e.gif


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

What kind of space is it going in? There are much better, more space efficient ways of making a layout than a 4x8 piece of plyboard.

Figure at a minimum you'll need 2 feet of space on each side of the table as anything over 30" reach is really pushing it, so that 4x8 will eat up an 8x12 space real quick.

Is this a space you can build shelves in?


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

If you are hell bent on a 4x8 and want some fun with the switching and idustries check out the Virginian Layout that MRR is doing as a project layout. It can be adapted to which ever industries or era you want, it is 4x8 with possible expansion, point to point and continious running and the track plan leaves room for scenery and industries.

Massey


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

That Virginian is a nice layout.


----------



## Evan (Sep 1, 2010)

I already know about the Virginian as I just saw it in my magazine of MRR. If I can find the track plan, I'll use that and then just put what I want on it. 

Anyone know where the track plan can be located? I can't get it off MRR because I bought the magazine at my local-corner store.


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

I have the PDF downloaded I can mail it to you but I cant post it. PM me your email address and I will send it to you.

Massey


----------

